# Lone Wolf & Cub Diorama VBlog Part #1



## ModelKitBuilder (Jul 17, 2009)

First in a series of video blogs that document the construction of the Lone Wolf & Cub diorama that was commissioned by a client.

You can take a look at it here: http://www.youtube.com/user/ModelKitBuilder

Thank you and take care.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool looking forward to part 2 and many more...
Mcdee


----------



## ModelKitBuilder (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you.

I have changed the provider of my website, so for the time being, it can be viewed at my YouTube channel by clicking HERE.


----------

